# Favorite AR Gadgets and Gizmos



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just curious what type of accessories you AR folks are using on your rifles. If you pick up an AR magazine you see some guns just loaded to the hilt with all kinds of little do-dads. Seems like a lot of it would get in the way. What are your favorite accessories? Which ones do you find most useful, and which ones are just for fun?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Personally, my favorite AR accessory is ammunition. Lots of it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Red Dot sight and a sling. Mine also came with a colapsible stock.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Would this be too much?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

highcountryfever said:


> Would this be too much?


Every time I see that picture I think it looks like something from Terminator

I think the best accessories you can have are: 
1) good optic
2) good iron sights
3) several extra magazines
4) ammo. lots of ammo
5) possibly a sling, but I find sometimes it annoys me


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> Would this be too much?


Yes! Too much.

Yeah, no such thing as too much ammo. I bought a Vortex StrikeFire red dot sight, and will be buying MBUS flip up sights as well. I also found out that you can buy mounts that will allow connection of a normal flashlight to a picatinny rail, which I think is cool. I have a little Maglite that would work well for this.

What kind of slings would you recommend? A traditional type sling, or is it worth getting a tactical one? I think the only other thing I may add is a bipod with quick detach. After that, it seems like everything else would just clutter things up.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I only have a scope and bipod mounted on mine. Have thought about adding iron sights, but haven't got around to it yet. I would rather spend the money on extra ammo


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> What kind of slings would you recommend? A traditional type sling, or is it worth getting a tactical one? I think the only other thing I may add is a bipod with quick detach. After that, it seems like everything else would just clutter things up.


I have been thinking about getting a sling from these guys for my PS90. But they make some cool AR tacticool slings too

http://www.urbanertslings.com/


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

One of my favorite add ons is my .22 bolt conversion kit so that I can shoot it cheaper. Granted, it is not as accurate and the cheap .22lr ammo makes it a beast to clean, but I can run through a lot more rounds without breaking the bank.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

freedomcell said:


> One of my favorite add ons is my .22 bolt conversion kit


I have seen those kits and they look interesting. I have been too afraid to do it. Is it something that is easy to remove? how does it affect the rifle? I haven't met anyone in person that has actually done the conversion.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

This video shows one.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

highcountryfever said:


> freedomcell said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite add ons is my .22 bolt conversion kit
> ...


I was skeptical of putting this in my beloved AR-15 at first, but I have no regrets. It is very easy to install/remove, it replaces the bolt carrier group. You have to use special magazines (I use black dogs). It does make the gun get dirty quick. Other than that, I haven't experienced any negative effects (barrel is still very accurate when shooting .223, hammer looks good, etc). My kit is the stainless CMMG kit. Forward assist and bolt hold open do not function with my kit, but it cycles cheap ammo very well, ejects brass, etc.

I do not use it nearly as much as I used to because I broke down and got a M&P 15-22 that fills my AR plinking urges


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MKP said:


> This video shows one.


This guy actually made a pretty interesting video. The ammo comparison was pretty helpful too


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice trigger. Every standard ar trigger I have felt made me want to throw up!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Another vote for my 22lr conversion. I have a Muzzy Comp Y brake on my little M4 style bushmaster that is REDICULOUSLY loud when shooting 223 so it makes the gun a little less intimidating and much more manageable for beginners and females. Other than that, a good clean optic is probably my other "GO TO" accessory for AR's.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

A lot of it depends on what you use your AR for. Or what you call "gadgets and gizmos".

I prefer an aftermarket grip over the A2 one. The TangoDown rifle grip is my favorite, but I don't mind the Hogue. Ergo grips are well-liked but are better for people with big hands.

I am not a big fan of the standard 6-position tactical stock. It rattles etc.
I prefer either the Magpul or Vltor Carbine stock. I really don't mind the boring old A2 stock if you don't need to shorten things up.

One big area of improvement is the military OEM trigger. These are often heavy and gritty. I like the Rock River 2-stage National Match trigger. It is also one of the cheaper replacements. It also isn't too delicate for hard use. There are other good ones as well from Timney etc.

The standard A2 flash hider is okay, and works well prone because the closed bottom doesn't kick up dust when firing, but the Smith Vortex is a much superior flash hider - really the best there is. This might be important for a coyote hunter or SHTF rifle. I personally don't feel the need for a noise-increasing muzzle brake on the low recoil.223, but some swear by the things.

One gizmo I've just recently given a try is the Vltor/BCM Gunfighter charging handle in the medium size. It gives just a little more to grab on when an optic is mounted, and doesn't stick way out and hang up on stuff like the popular Badger unit.


----------

